# What to feed my new 2 1/2" RBP



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

The kid at the S.A. told me they've been feeding the red bellies feeder fish, so i picked up a couple today since i was gonna get feeder fish for my oscars anyway and a mouse for my python. They've bitten the back off of two of them and their heads are now stuck to my filter. I was just thinkin about what else i should start feeding them, and i thought that i'd try ground beef since i picked some up today. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dont do the ground beef, it is too fatty for the fish and will leave oil on the water. You could pick up some salad shrimp, they are pretty cheap and small enough for them. You could try any of the meats adult pygos eat (beef heart, squid, shrimp, ect.) and just cut it up smaller.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep no ground beef! Use smelt, squid, shrimp, and beefheart.


----------



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

is beefheart an actual cow's heart or pieces of it or what?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Yep cows heart. I buy full hearts for .99 cents a pound and cut them up into small cubes and then freeze them. All my Ps seem to like it.


----------



## Staubsaugen (Mar 3, 2003)

sounds kinda nasty. How small a cube and throw 'em in frozen?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Well since RBPs have teeth just cut the heart into cubes around a 1". What I do is take a few pieces of the cubes out of the freezer and thaw them in warm water before I put them in the tank.

When I cut up my heart it really is no different then cutting up steak. Not too nasty


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I mostly use beefheart and feeders (Plattys, Guppys, Swordtails and Mollies)!

... and live fresh water shrimp from time to time!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

ground beef has too much fat content in it for a healthy diet as well...


----------

